
Bike Share War - edf13
https://www.recode.net/2017/10/23/16496908/bike-sharing-dockless-limebike-ofo-motivate-citi-bike-spin
======
edf13
This isn't just a problem just within the US...these are cropping up globally,
often leaving bikes scattered all over the pavements.

VC funded business not having to worry about the losses when bikes are dumped
or trashed... it's the city that does have to worry.

~~~
troydavis
Seattle has had a remarkably good experience so far. The current service from
dock-less companies is not only better than Pronto (municipal bike share) was,
it’s already better than Pronto could have ever been.

Regarding “it’s the city that does have to worry” about damaged bikes being
left on the streets, Seattle’s permitting addresses that well:
[https://www.seattle.gov/transportation/bikeshare.htm](https://www.seattle.gov/transportation/bikeshare.htm)
(click “Bike Share Permit Requirements”)

~~~
edf13
That's good... good to see some sensible requirements in place. Hopefully they
can be enforced too.

Other areas/cities would do well to take a look at this example.

